# 2002 accord climate control



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://workshop-manuals.com/honda/a...ion/service_and_repair/air_mix_control_motor/


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

http://honda-tech.com/honda-accord-1990-2002-2/heat-air-stuck-vents-only-no-feet-defrost-2680670/


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

On the 4cyl, 6cyl models, there isn't a vacuum line operating the servos. It's all electrical. So first, on the 4cyl models, I would check fuses in the under hood fuse box #41-100amp, #42-50amp, #54-40amp, #56-40amp. Drivers fuse box (inside pass compartment drivers side) #3-7.5amp, pass fuse box (inside pass compartment pass side) #13-7.5 amp. Does blower work? Do fans work? Is this a 4 or 6cyl? The 6cyl check the #41, #42, #54, #56-40amp, #58-20amp, #57-20amp in the under hood fuse box. Drivers side fuse box in pass compartment #6-15amp , #3-7.5amp, and the pass side fuse box in pass compartment #13-7.5amp If all fuses are good and blower works and BOTH cooling fans come on, I know this sounds stupid but does the knob on the control panel feel good? I had one with a bad knob on the control panel not turning the shaft it was on. Those knobs pull right off and you can switch them to see if all's well. They have a metal insert and sometime the plastic will crack. If all is good, get a used control panel and see if that fixes it.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------

